# may tippler Video



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

You again from Saudi Arabia - Abha

Click here


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL that is so funny!


----------



## dhill0n (Feb 15, 2008)

haha thats very funny but very unsanitary


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

dhill0n said:


> haha thats very funny but very unsanitary


Yeah your right, he could give his bird a disease.


----------

